# Manual transmission conversion



## Forrestj87 (Jul 6, 2004)

Has anyone done a manual transmission conversion on a 2001 model audi A6. If so what does it involve...does the computer need to be swapped out...pedal assembly linkage trans and clutch are kinda a given. get back to me. thanks


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it has been done. The computer depends on which motor it has. The 2.8 and 2.7T can be coded for manual as there are manual versions, but the 4.2 can't since that only ever came in auto. It can be coded by VAG-COM and is pretty straightforward. The cluster will need coding too, as may the ABS / ESP depending on which version it is.

Mechanical stuff is as you would expect. If it's Quattro check you have the right ratio rear diff to match the manual trans thats going in as there are a few different versions. I think the prop might be shorter on the auto, but not 100% on that.


----------



## nothing77 (Aug 17, 2007)

I swapped my 2.7t a couple years back, not much to it


----------



## kashanova (Mar 15, 2011)

nothing77 said:


> I swapped my 2.7t a couple years back, not much to it


 how much did that cost you?


----------



## nothing77 (Aug 17, 2007)

about 3k


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is that a do it urself price or did you pay someone?


----------

